# Colorful Vegetable Fajitas



## Filus59602 (Jul 12, 2002)

Colorful Vegetable Fajitas 
AllRecipes.com & Betty Crocker 

Submitted by: Jessie 

Prep Time: 20 Minutes 
Cook Time: 10 Minutes 
Ready In: 30 Minutes 
Makes 4 servings 

These tortillas are a favorite weekday meal of mine. You may add jalapeno peppers or super hot salsa in this recipe if you like your food fiery hot. 

Ingredients 
8 (8 inch) flour tortillas 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 red onion, thinly sliced 
1 green bell pepper, sliced 
1 julienned red bell pepper 
1 teaspoon minced garlic 
1 yellow squash, halved and sliced into strips 
1/2 cup salsa 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 

1. Wrap tortillas in aluminum foil, and place in oven. Turn heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Bake for 15 minutes, or until thoroughly heated. 

2. In a 10 inch skillet, heat oil over medium high heat. Add onions, red and green peppers, and garlic; stir to coat with oil. Cover, reduce heat to medium, and cook for 5 minutes. Stir squash into vegetables. Stir in salsa, cumin, and salt. Cover, and cook for 5 minutes. 

3. Spoon vegetable mixture evenly down the centers of warm tortillas, and sprinkle with cheese and cilantro. Roll up tortillas, and serve.


----------

